

Little Errors That Can Cause Big Disasters - vikas0380
http://www.efytimes.com/e1/fullnews.asp?edid=115045

======
lutusp
> 1\. Writing rm / somedir instead of rm /somedir ... The minor mistake of
> adding a space in the rm command can actually delete the entire content of
> the root (/) directory.

Only if your're logged in as root. The author omits what should be obvious
advice -- avoid root shell sessions whenever possible. Always operate at the
lowest level of authority consistent with the desired objective.

